# @$%^%%^#!##@@#!!$ Carb!



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My big red jeep has a carb problem and I was wondering if anyone in the SE Va. or NE Nc. area knows anyone who is worth a hoot with carbs? It's a motorcraft 2150 2bbl carb that came stock on the truck and I can't seem to find anyone.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Gimme the specs. on the vehicle and engine and I may be able to help you out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What's it doing? How many miles are on the carb? Has it been rebuilt recently?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Does your jeep stall out at stop signs? Then you have to restart it again? If so, I can help over the I-Net.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Carb*

Went to a buddy's shop yesterday. I knew there was a new 2150 laying in the back shelves that he would never use. I put it there about 4 years ago when I got out of working on vehicles. It was there, but for a manual tranny. Its too bad, I was gonna make him give it to ya.

From what you have told me. I would do the following:

Re-check all your vacuum lines and make sure they are correctly routed. And double check for vacuum leaks.

You mentioned the vacuum advance not working, Im wondering if you hooked it up to a PORTED vacuum connection. You need manifold vacuum fot it to work right. That means the Vac. advance line would be connected usually at the carb base.

Your going to have to borrow a light from some one and get the timing right before you can figure out the carb problem anyways.

2150 Motocraft carbs are not that great for performance, but they are usually bullet proof.
The only thing that I have seen foul them up is dirt or a bad float setting.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Come on give us the*

symptoms.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Precision Engine Works, SouthMills,N.C..He does mostly machine work,but is also great on carbs...


----------

